# Dragon's hoard



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I get artsy craftsy, you can never know what I'll do. These were made over a period of about five years before my arthritis got too bothersome. They consist mostly of styrofoam balls, sequins, and pins with a little bit of this and that thrown on for accents.

Many of these have two faces with different designs in similar colors, and I change the way they hang from year to year, and sometimes from day to day while the tree is up.

I was taking them down from the tree, and decoded to take pix while they are still in pretty good condition. Folks used to get these as presents sometimes, but now that's rare, as I haven't made any in about five years. I have enough for my little table top tree, with maybe one or two to spare.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Was there supposed to be a photo in there?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Look now; I pressed the post button by mistake. 

The cones were made in my family's kitchen from the white pines that grew in front of our house. They are gone, but maybe someday these seeds will find a place to grow.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely! you are talented Moustress  I don't know but they look like they take quite a while to do, I think I'd find coming up with different designs the hard part :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They're lovely! I have a little kit that makes a mural out of sequins, never thought of making balls!

They're really beautiful, you're very talented!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you all very much! 

It was a process of learning what could be done; in a couple of photos you see one with very little coverage that was the first try. It was supposed to be a tree topper, but when I was done I realized that the styrofoam, nice though it was, wasn't as nice as the pretty shinies. So I did another that I actually use as a tree topper. It's shown in the second picture, nestled in among the others with opalescent pipe cleaners forming the rays of a four pointed star. And, as I sort of have lived by the dictum that anything worth doing is worth overdoing, there you have it. A whole pile of 'em.

I just sat down with the materials each time and formed a picture in my mind, which more or less worked itself out on the styrofoam, though there were many, many turns of the mind that altered what was done as I went through the building process.
Some of these were put together in an hour or so, a few took many hours. The last few were done in 2003, I think. I still have some of the materials, and am tempted to use them up, but that may have to wait until I can retire, if that day ever comes.

Honestly, I have oodles of art training, and I'd do nothing but that and writing and mousing if I had the leisure to to so.

Oh, who am I kidding; I'm going to keep doing lots of things until I can no longer move a finger. I'm one of those folks who just can't sit idle while awake. Having a laptop computer keeps me from getting up and doing other things that would be Way Too Much Fun considering the consequences. Mousing suits me because it does not involved any repetitive motions and gives me just the right balance of bending, stretching, etc. The laptop keyboard is just the right size for my hands to be propped on the spaces next to the touchpad, acting like a wrist rest.

One does what one can.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These are pretttttttty!!!!!  I made one in grade school but it was all one color. May I ask how much you were able to sell them for? I know how long they take...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I never offered them for sale. I have sold some drawings and paintings in the misty past. I'm afraid folks wouldn't be able to pay me what these are worth, as each took at least an hour, for the ones that use beading on wire, braid, and pre-strung sequins or all large sequins. The others took at least a couple of hours. I have thought of trying to sell them, but who would pay $50 to $100. for an ornamental ball? Maybe on Rodeo Drive...but then I'd be in California...EWWWW!!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

They're great moustress :love1

I love craft work, how I wish I was good at it :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I really love the green one!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

